# MSI or Asrock



## mrah (Aug 9, 2016)

Hello
I am building a new computer, but I don't know what motherboar i should buy.
The motherboards are:

MSI h170m-a pro : https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/H170M-A-PRO.html#hero-overview

Asrock h170m pro 4 : http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H170M Pro4/

Also the bedroom where the computer is going to stay have a relative humidity of 50-60%

The specs of the computer:  

- i7-6700, 
- 8gb RAM 2133, 
- AMD RX460,
-Antec HCG620

Thank you so much for your response.
Marco.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 9, 2016)

i personally buy Asrock, i dont know if the humidity is an issue, ut i DO know many Asrock motherboards, and likely others come with De-humidifier functions built in.

My advice is to go Asrock.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 9, 2016)

Once upon a time Asrock were considered a Budget board
they were adapatable for people with older hard ware (mixing DDR OR DDR2   AGP or PCIx )
NOW they are up there with the BIG BOYS


jboydgolfer said:


> My advice is to go Asrock.


+1 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## mrah (Aug 9, 2016)

Thank you so much.
There are any better motherboards with a similar price?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 9, 2016)

i've never had problems with either companies mobos, but I prefer AsRock myself.  My z68 asrock board has been going strong for 4 years now


----------



## natr0n (Aug 9, 2016)

asrock for mobo/ msi for gpus


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 9, 2016)

mrah said:


> Hello
> I am building a new computer, but I don't know what motherboar i should buy.
> The motherboards are:
> 
> ...


6 of one, half dozen of the other... and unless you live in a suana, the dehumidifier should never be uttered as a feature to buy a motherboard. 50-60% humidity is a bit high, but, nothing I would get a board with a de-humidifier (means it stays on a bit after powering down).



mrah said:


> Thank you so much.
> There are any better motherboards with a similar price?


MOtherboards all perform the same really. Since you are  getting a board that can't overclock in the H series, there is really hardly a difference there outside of features you need/want, price, and color.


----------



## mrah (Aug 9, 2016)

thank you so much.
The Asrock is cheaper than the MSI in my country.
I think the best is the asrock (Also the prettiest) although doesn't have 3.1 usb.
Thank you all


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 9, 2016)

Hmm never owned an ASrock board but have built 2 machines with noissues, owned an MSI P67 board... the RAM SLOT's went bad, my 790FX-GD70 has been going 6 years solid which is MSI.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 9, 2016)

I like both brands, but my recommendation of the two is ASrock. I dislike MSI's crazed love affair with Killer LAN. It's not a good thing for average people bc it is so finicky and temperamental.

At least that board you listed doesn't have it.


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 9, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I like both brands, but my recommendation of the two is ASrock. I dislike MSI's crazed love affair with Killer LAN. It's not a good thing for average people bc it is so finicky and temperamental.


After x58 and 890FX i think they went down hill TBH.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 9, 2016)

I've used both brand boards with no problems. I would just say to stay away from the entry level of either and you should be fine (but that is the same advice with any brand).

60% humidity is a _little_ high but only because it may be uncomfortable for humans if the temperature in the room is up too. But 60% is no problem for electronics.

It is better to be a little high than low.

Environmentally controlled computer rooms maintain humidity between 45 - 55%.

Condensation forms and can be a problem when humidity is too high *IF* there are rapid and wide ranging changes in temperatures. A dehumidifier can take care of excess humidity but understand a dehumidifier will also dump a lot of heat into the room increasing ambient temps which directly affect the temps of your electronics.

There is actually greater danger when humidity is too low because that greatly increases risk of ESD (electro-static discharge) both in terms of the number of discharges but for much greater and more destructive potentials (voltages) too. I've worked in environments in Arizona where we had humidifiers to add moisture to the air to prevent ESD around our electronics.


----------



## peche (Aug 9, 2016)

Asrock are great motherboards, i preffer Asrock Over Msi
did  you are open to sugestions?




Spoiler: Another sugestions....



If you are open to another sugestions.. or options...

*Gigabyte:*
H170-Designare
H170-Gaming 3

*Biostar:*
GAMING H170T Ver. 5.x
H170GT3 Ver. 6.x
Hi-Fi H170S3H Ver. 6.x

Biostar may be a budget option, some of these boards are used in one of  the branches of the company i work for, performing  flawless!


----------



## mrah (Aug 9, 2016)

thank you all so much.
Yes I am open to suggestions, but it has to be a micro-atx


----------



## lorraine walsh (Aug 24, 2016)

Personally I choose ASROCK these days, their boards are rock solid but on the other hand the I have heard that the customer care of MSI is really good. I haven't experienced that with ASROCK lately


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 24, 2016)

I would definitely opt for Asrock over MSI boards in the lower price regions and below Z- chipsets. On Z170, there is more to look out for.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 24, 2016)

IMO it is not fair to generalized one entire brand over another. Both are major brands who make 100s of quality and reliable products on multiple tier levels that are known to last for years and years.

Let's not forget that while ASRock and MSI (and Gigabyte, ASUS, etc.) may design their boards, none actually make the components they mount on the boards. They are all based on the exact same chipsets and parameters prescribed by Intel or AMD. Almost every motherboard out there uses a BIOS or UEFI made by American Megatrends or Phoenix. They use the exact same integrated sound and integrated graphics and integrated networking component makers.

So if you want to fairly compare ASRock to MSI, compare a specific ASRock motherboard to a specific MSI motherboard.


----------



## lukart (Aug 27, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> IMO it is not fair to generalized one entire brand over another. Both are major brands who make 100s of quality and reliable products on multiple tier levels that are known to last for years and years.
> 
> Let's not forget that while ASRock and MSI (and Gigabyte, ASUS, etc.) may design their boards, none actually make the components they mount on the boards. They are all based on the exact same chipsets and parameters prescribed by Intel or AMD. Almost every motherboard out there uses a BIOS or UEFI made by American Megatrends or Phoenix. They use the exact same integrated sound and integrated graphics and integrated networking component makers.
> 
> So if you want to fairly compare ASRock to MSI, compare a specific ASRock motherboard to a specific MSI motherboard.



Very true, any company has their issues, MSI has their own bad models as well Asrock, but the thing I noticed the last few years is that MSI has been having way more issues than any others.
Building my rigs lately with Asrock and going strong. Happy as they generally sell for less and have more features


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 27, 2016)

Assrock
because


----------



## AsRock (Aug 27, 2016)

ASRock, never had a issue with them. Personally never been happy with MSI although only had 3-4 of their boards.



EarthDog said:


> 6 of one, half dozen of the other... and unless you live in a suana, the dehumidifier should never be uttered as a feature to buy a motherboard. 50-60% humidity is a bit high, but, nothing I would get a board with a de-humidifier (means it stays on a bit after powering down).
> 
> MOtherboards all perform the same really. Since you are  getting a board that can't overclock in the H series, there is really hardly a difference there outside of features you need/want, price, and color.



Never used it my self much, how ever the humidity not to long ago here was in the 80%-90%. If i remember right when i tried it it some time ago it turns the system on every so often.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 28, 2016)

I used asrock before then now msi, both is nice, but for today msi like pushing their market wider.
Just take which one you prefer


----------



## alucasa (Aug 28, 2016)

I'd choose Asrock over MSI but I haven't had an issue with entier vendor.

In fact, I'd choose Asrock over Asus.


----------



## broken pixel (Aug 28, 2016)

Asrock for sure.


----------



## xLegendary (Aug 28, 2016)

I would say Asrock, but the H170 Hyper series.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 28, 2016)

I've has 3 motherboards from ASRock and they worked great for me!


----------



## Beastie (Aug 28, 2016)

mrah said:


> Also the bedroom where the computer is going to stay have a relative humidity of 50-60%


I'll take 50-60 relative humidity happily .

Folks in Singapore or somewhere will see 90+ for weeks on end


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 28, 2016)

Bought back on 12/31/2014, had this Asrock mobo die on me, only operational for 9/10 months.
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z97 Pro3/

I've had other Asrock mobos however without any sudden death issues.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 28, 2016)

AsRock said:


> ASRock, never had a issue with them. Personally never been happy with MSI although only had 3-4 of their boards.
> 
> 
> 
> Never used it my self much, how ever the humidity not to long ago here was in the 80%-90%. If i remember right when i tried it it some time ago it turns the system on every so often.


Yep.. that's how it works.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 25, 2016)

I have an extreme cheap asrock mobo right now.
I used to have kingston ram. Had many blue screens , until i changed the ram with the Corsair i have today. Never had a blue screen again. Maybe it was the ram....maybe the mobo and the ram. Don't know.
In the mid-price range,I would also choose Asrock over Asus mobo's now a days. 5 years ago, this statement would have been crazy!

I would go with this one 
https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/B150A-GAMING-PRO.html#hero-overview


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 27, 2016)

You can't even pin down your system across 2 months, yet are helping others pick theirs? The irony is not lost with me!


----------



## Komshija (Sep 29, 2016)

In that case, MSI. Both motherboards have similar characteristics, but MSI has reinforced GPU slot and nicer BIOS.


----------



## i7Baby (Oct 7, 2016)

Both brands have good and not so good motherboards. See (for H97) - http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/id-2383217/motherboard-tier-list-h97-chipset.html


----------



## peche (Oct 7, 2016)

Komshija said:


> In that case, MSI. Both motherboards have similar characteristics, but MSI has reinforced GPU slot and nicer BIOS.


gigabyte has the same reinforced pci, i guss asrock too 

Regards,


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 7, 2016)

Who doesn't... but, its not really needed or a perk for most people...


----------



## Ungari (Oct 7, 2016)

Both companies have made good quality mainboards, the choice all comes down to which BIAS you have.


----------

